# Snowzilla. How are you affected?



## Warrigal (Jan 23, 2016)

As we swelter over here we hear that parts of the US are badly affected by blizzards.
I cannot even imagine what being in a blizzard might mean.
I hope everyone is safely sheltered and the same for your families.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-01-...parts-of-us/7110380?google_editors_picks=true

Please share your experiences and let everyone know how you are getting on.


----------



## Bee (Jan 23, 2016)

*Snow Challenge....*


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 23, 2016)

:eek1: Absolutely bonkers


----------



## chic (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm doing well. Only a couple of inches of snow here. Thank God. I couldn't have faced another winter like last winter. nthego:


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 24, 2016)

My daughter is snowed in in Asheville NC at the moment...........it's a brewery town so they're not too upset. lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 24, 2016)

Chicago is enjoying a very mild and dry winter... as in all El Nino years...  I'm grateful as this is my last winter of commuting..  I'm not complaining at all..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2016)

Facebook had a picture of me, a year ago, drinking a cup of coffee at my favorite park.
This morning, it is 36 degrees in Florida with many places reaching the freezing mark.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 24, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Facebook had a picture of me, a year ago, drinking a cup of coffee at my favorite park.
> This morning, it is 36 degrees in Florida with many places reaching the freezing mark.



In Chicago... we consider 36 in January to be warm.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 24, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> In Chicago... we consider 36 in January to be warm.



Here, too.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2016)

Well gals, I'm a retired New Yorker so I know exactly what you mean.  Seen many a day that my car looked at me and said, "not today, stay home."


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 24, 2016)

Warrigal, I totally understand. We lived in Florida for several years. Winter time was when you had to wear a light jacket. Friends would send pictures of buried cars and buried steps n' it looked like a different planet.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 24, 2016)

Not a snowflake in sight here.  65º  and sunny sky.


----------



## Debby (Jan 24, 2016)

I was just saying to my husband that last year by this time, we'd already had two or three HUUUGE snowfalls and so far we've got a total of 18" on the lawn (instead of the four feet last year) and the sun is shining, slight breeze from the west and we're doing okay(....but the winter isn't over yet so who knows, our turn may be coming).  Hope all you folks who may face the deep and impassable drifts or flooding or power losses manage okay.    We'll all squint our eyes, concentrate really hard and send good vibrations your way!    How about that?  .......Okay, well we're thinking about you!  I guess that's the best we can do.


----------



## Lon (Jan 24, 2016)

I am not affected because here in Central California the only snow is the recently most welcome snow fall some 70 plus miles from here in the high Sierra mountain range. This snow fall as well as some nice recent rain will help our drought situation.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 24, 2016)

It was a chilly 50F/10C when I looked out this morning.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 25, 2016)

We missed the brunt of the storm.  I have an extra supply of bread and milk if anybody needs some; otherwise, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for lunch for a month...


----------



## Don M. (Jan 25, 2016)

We've been in Las Vegas the past 3 days, and the McCarran airport there was full, with aircraft parked in every available space.  The airlines haven't been able to fly to destinations on the East Coast, so they have hundreds of aircraft grounded, all over the Western States, waiting for this snow to be cleared.  The airport was clogged with people trying to get back home to the East coast, and the schedules were full of cancelled and delayed flights.  Luckily, flights between LV and Kansas City had no problems, so our flights were right on schedule.  Some of the folks from the Eastern part of the country may be days late getting home.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 25, 2016)

It's warmer here today than usual for this time of year.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2016)

From my front door yesterday


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 25, 2016)

Our drifts are double that size. Don't remember snow so deep the wrong step and it's a struggle to get out...as a kid sure, but as an adult it's pretty scary.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 25, 2016)

The good news is we're going sledding next weekend!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 25, 2016)

Saw on the news tonight, New York City is using these huge snow melters. Pile it in, out comes the water. They also dump a lot in the Hudson River.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 27, 2016)

Sunny said:


> From my front door yesterday



Believe it or not that covering of snow will be much easier to get rid of that washed up sand after a hurricane or mud after a flood. Hope everyone came through it ok. Before and after picture in a few days?

Also I heard in Pennsylvania a women's college gymnastics team got stuck for a day? Should the people in charge of keeping the roads clear be blamed or the team/college for making their team travel right before or during a storm?


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 28, 2016)

Why do we need to blame anybody?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 28, 2016)

Need to prevent stranded vehicles in the future. If one of the worst snow storms in recent history is approaching you would think one would go out of their way to avoid it. Clogged roads make snow removal harder and even worse block emergency vehicles. If nothing else they should tell people get as much to the side as possible so a snow plow and emergency vehicle can go down the middle of a road. The college is not the only participant here. I'm surprised state highway officials don't strive to keep at least one lane open for emergency use only. And I saw estimates of 500 other cars stranded on that highway alone. I doubt this is the first time nor will it be the last.

Also note that Washington DC issued over 1 million dollars in parking tickets from the storm and towed over 500 cars. A bit extreme but the only way to get roads back open is plow them and they can't be plowed with cars in the way. One doesn't think of DC like Buffalo so I'm sure many simply didn't know what to do.

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...366711341.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_DCBrand


----------



## Don M. (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm always amazed at how one of these major snowfalls leaves so many people stranded on the highways, etc.  Doesn't anyone watch the weather forecasts, anymore??  When one of these storms is due to hit, the media gives people plenty of warning, and the best advice is, and always has been, Stay Home.  The vast majority of employers will have no problem with everyone taking a day or two off while the road crews try to get the roads cleared.  All these traffic tie ups do is make that job that much more difficult.  When the police, ambulances, and fire trucks cannot get through, some clown in a small car trying to go somewhere is just Asking for Trouble.  Then, in many of the older sections of the cities, there are no driveways, etc., for people to get their cars off the street....and that makes clearing the neighborhood streets a real problem, when they are cluttered with cars.  I guess some people just have to "reinvent the wheel" every time bad weather hits.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 28, 2016)

My niece owns a bunch of dance schools. Like you say, don't people watch the weather reports? They had a yearly recital in NYC on Saturday. Seems to me that at least one of the powers that be might decide to reschedule the whole thing. But no they went and of course they shut down the city. So you have a hotel of students and chaperones stranded. Then the hotel put up signs on each door...no food service. So the adults had to wander out and of course all the restaurants are closed. Guess they had to find a stray bodega. Certainly a trip those kids will remember!


----------

